

Emacs installation simplified - ajschumacher
http://emacs.link/

======
ajschumacher
Some rationale here:
[http://planspace.org/20141207-make_it_easy_to_install_emacs/](http://planspace.org/20141207-make_it_easy_to_install_emacs/)

Feedback/improvements appreciated!

